# People,personalities,events and how they affect your taste in music.



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

So i have noticed that, if a person/personality or an event i like is linked to a certain type of music can make a huge difference how i feel about the music.

For example i never really liked this type trance music.





But after discovering Zyzz and his videos, he was a person whos personality i liked immediately and thought as charismatic. After watching few of his videos, all of them pretty much have that kinda trance music on the background i started to like it. Before discovering Zyzz and his videos i pretty much didn't have a oppinion of that kinda music.

Same with Classical music, it was Yngwie Malmsteens music&personality and charisma which made me get into Classical music because he talked about it all the times on his interviews

Same with rock&metal, at the age of 13-15 i pretty much listened to everything that came from the radio/Tv, that included rock&metal. At the age of 15 i started to listen to Dragonforce, i liked them immediately but a year later it was the game Guitar Hero which had their song "Trough the fire and flames" which made me pretty much obsessed about the band.

Rant over.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Point of my rant is, how the music is presented to you or showcased for you in your life has a huge meaning for your opinion about it, its not just about the pitches&rhythm.

For example knowing knowing Beethovens lifestory makes me enjoy his music way more than not knowing it, talk about Mozarts genius makes me appreciate and enjoy his music more etc...

If classical music would be presented for todays kids differently there would be more classical music listeners/musicians. I remember being on second grade at school and our teacher just gave us notebooks with staffs and said now draw this to the third line from the bottom.
I didn't understand what those things meant etc... Therefore i didn't enjoy it.


----------

